# merc 25hp transom saver



## fyr4efect (Aug 18, 2018)

On my last boat I used a Motormate on my 60 yam. Loved it. Motormate only does 2/stroke bigger mercs. 
Any suggestions from merc 25 or similar size engine owners.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 18, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> On my last boat I used a Motormate on my 60 yam. Loved it. Motormate only does 2/stroke bigger mercs.
> Any suggestions from merc 25 or similar size engine owners.



I don't see it as being necessary on smaller motors, unless the trailer is really low.

They're nice on big motors, as the skeg will often drag when trimmed down all the way, and there is a lot of weight bouncing around on the transom when trimmed up and not supported.

I'm sure one can be modified pretty easily if you're handy with a welder.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 18, 2018)

My previous boat had a 25 4-stroke mercury with PTT. I used the transom saver mainly to protect my PTT as opposed to the transom. I did not want the outboard resting on the tilt lock bracket. Additionally, I wanted the skeg higher than the rear-most trailer frame. Finally, if the mfg says a transom saver is a good idea then that is good enough for me. 

My trailer did not have a rear roller. I used the once pictured below. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 18, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> My previous boat had a 25 4-stroke mercury with PTT. I used the transom saver mainly to protect my PTT as opposed to the transom. I did not want the outboard resting on the tilt lock bracket. Additionally, I wanted the skeg higher than the rear-most trailer frame. Finally, if the mfg says a transom saver is a good idea then that is good enough for me.
> 
> My trailer did not have a rear roller. I used the once pictured below. Never had an issue with it.




I am getting the 25hp electric PTT so that's the kind of info I am looking for. Thx LDUBS.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2018)

There is no need for a transom saver.
Your engine, going down the road imposes a bunch less load on the transom that it will running at WOT.....add rough water to that and your transom is still easily able to handle the load. 
Your PTT will also handle several times what a few bumps in the road will impose on it.
A trip on the trailer is child's play to a transom.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 19, 2018)

Pappy said:


> There is no need for a transom saver.
> Your engine, going down the road imposes a bunch less load on the transom that it will running at WOT.....add rough water to that and your transom is still easily able to handle the load.
> Your PTT will also handle several times what a few bumps in the road will impose on it.
> A trip on the trailer is child's play to a transom.



I agree if it were just driving down the road. I have to 4X4 occasionally to a launch and have concerns with skeg clearance. Still waiting on my Grizzly 1448 but the ones I have seen on the trailer they come with don't sit very high. My question is not if but which one. Appreciate your input Pappy.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2018)

No problem! 
Skeg clearance? Does your engine have a shallow water drive option on the tilt mechanism? If so you are covered for the off-road part.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 20, 2018)

Transom saver are money well spent imo. Especially the new 4S motors which are tanks.
I have a Panther brand one on my 30 2 stroke and it works well, it is a frame mount, not a roller mount .

I hate watching a motor bounce around while trailering it, with the Transom saver it doesn't move a bit.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 20, 2018)

GYPSY400 said:


> Transom saver are money well spent imo. Especially the new 4S motors which are tanks.
> I have a Panther brand one on my 30 2 stroke and it works well, it is a frame mount, not a roller mount .
> 
> I hate watching a motor bounce around while trailering it, with the Transom saver it doesn't move a bit.
> ...




The Panther looks like the Cabelas trailer [ non-roller ] mount. Does the shaft just slide out from the trailer mount when you remove it?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes.. there is a mount on the trailer and you give it a half turn to get it in and out.


fyr4efect said:


> GYPSY400 said:
> 
> 
> > Transom saver are money well spent imo. Especially the new 4S motors which are tanks.
> ...



Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ace57 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a tracker 1448 sc with a 25 hp merc.
Damn thing weighs a ton, 157 lbs to be exact.
I use a similar version of the cabela motor toter, the saver has a pin that the shaft goes onto a mount installed on the trailer axle/ crossmember.
I am a transom saver "believer", it eliminates a lot of bounce and flex, Especially on backroads. I've used transom savers on all boats I've owned, whether bass or Jon.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 21, 2018)

ace57 said:


> I have a tracker 1448 sc with a 25 hp merc.
> Damn thing weighs a ton, 157 lbs to be exact.
> I use a similar version of the cabela motor toter, the saver has a pin that the shaft goes onto a mount installed on the trailer axle/ crossmember.
> I am a transom saver "believer", it eliminates a lot of bounce and flex, Especially on backroads. I've used transom savers on all boats I've owned, whether bass or Jon.



Is your 25 a short or long shaft?


----------



## ace57 (Aug 21, 2018)

20" long shaft model 25 EL. 'L' denotes long shaft from merc.
Unfortunately mine is not a PT.  
Mine is stock outfitted from bass pro.
I don't think they outfitted that 1448 transom with a short shaft....too deep/ long from motor bracket to bottom of hull (~ 21 inches by my measure)


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 21, 2018)

ace57 said:


> 20" long shaft model 25 EL. 'L' denotes long shaft from merc.
> Unfortunately mine is not a PT.
> Mine is stock outfitted from bass pro.
> I don't think they outfitted that 1448 transom with a short shaft....too deep/ long from motor bracket to bottom of hull (~ 21 inches by my measure)



So no jack plate? Where does your cavitation plate hit in relation to the bottom transom? I think the long shaft is 21.7 in. from clamps to cav plate. 
The 2019 1448 transom is 17.5 in. What kind of numbers you getting RPM wot etc


----------



## DaleH (Aug 21, 2018)

With power trim/tilt motors, for road clearance I just raise up the motor and put a hunk of 2 x 4 in there. I doubt it hurts anything, as have been doing it for 40-years.


----------



## ace57 (Aug 21, 2018)

To fyr4efect:
The cav plate is within 1 inch or so to bottom of transom.
No, no jack plate or tachometer so I don't know about rpm.
I do know that with the 10x8 3 blade prop that came with it, the over rev warning light (or prop slip) was coming on at wot.
So I put a 9.5x 9.5 3blade on and the warning went away, figured it dropped the rpm by a couple hundo.
With both of these props I'm doing gps about 21.5 knots (24 3/4 mph) with just me, equipment. 2 batteries etc. 
I'd like to get a little more, might try an 11 pitch, but I dk if the trade off to further lower the rpm for more pitch will help- might hurt top speed.
It does get on plane pretty quick.
I really like my little Jon with the exception of no trim n tilt. It is quite a bit slower than my last Champion bass boat obviously :roll: 
I have a picture of it on this site in the 'post a pix of your boat' area.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 22, 2018)

ace57 said:


> To fyr4efect:
> The cav plate is within 1 inch or so to bottom of transom.
> No, no jack plate or tachometer so I don't know about rpm.
> I do know that with the 10x8 3 blade prop that came with it, the over rev warning light (or prop slip) was coming on at wot.
> ...



Ill be happy with 25mph. Thx for all the info. All helpful. I'm picking up my 1448 this morning[no motor] I'll be talking to the maintenance guys at Cabelas about a long shaft, mini jacker etc. I will get a "tiny tach" so I can ck out rpm. Merc prop selector recommends a a 9.5x 12.5 for me, gear, 25hp on 1448. Im thinking a 11 pitch. I'll ck out your boat pix.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 22, 2018)

ace57 said:


> To fyr4efect:
> The cav plate is within 1 inch or so to bottom of transom.
> No, no jack plate or tachometer so I don't know about rpm.
> I do know that with the 10x8 3 blade prop that came with it, the over rev warning light (or prop slip) was coming on at wot.
> ...



From what I could see your transom looks taller than the newer 1448. Nice boat.I am leaving now to pick mine up and irritate the Cabelas guys.


----------



## ace57 (Aug 22, 2018)

Fyr:
Funny I was at bass pro today and I looked at the 1448mvx hull, and measured it with my arm.
Got home and measured mine, u right, my transom is taller.
It looks as though the 1448mvx transom is angled down from the rear corners of the stern, sort of tapered.
Now I understand the line of your questions.
Enjoy your new boat!
Ace57


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 22, 2018)

ace57 said:


> Fyr:
> Funny I was at bass pro today and I looked at the 1448mvx hull, and measured it with my arm.
> Got home and measured mine, u right, my transom is taller.
> It looks as though the 1448mvx transom is angled down from the rear corners of the stern, sort of tapered.
> ...



Picked it up this am. I love it! Spoke with the cabelas people and they agreed with the mini jacker which I will mount. Ordered a merc 25 ELHPT and a black max 9.25x 11.25 prop. Done.
I'll post pix when I get the motor on the jacker. Thx for your info.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 23, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> Picked it up this am. I love it! Spoke with the cabelas people and they agreed with the mini jacker which I will mount. Ordered a merc 25 ELHPT and a black max 9.25x 11.25 prop. Done.
> I'll post pix when I get the motor on the jacker. Thx for your info.




You are going to love the Power trim/tilt.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 24, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > Picked it up this am. I love it! Spoke with the cabelas people and they agreed with the mini jacker which I will mount. Ordered a merc 25 ELHPT and a black max 9.25x 11.25 prop. Done.
> ...



They said it would be 3-4 wks. Had T&T and my last tiller Yam 60.
I am planning to put both TM and cranking batt. up front inside casting platform. I haven't moved the starting batt so far from the engine I am not sure what ga. wire to use. Its going to be around 8'. Looking into that.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 24, 2018)

I've seen a number of posts here on TB about sizing batt cable. Of course I can't remember any details. But do a search and I'll bet you get the answer your looking for.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 24, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I've seen a number of posts here on TB about sizing batt cable. Of course I can't remember any details. But do a search and I'll bet you get the answer your looking for.


Roger...looking


----------



## jethro (Aug 27, 2018)

On my Starcraft with 25hp I do not use a transom saver. The skeg is higher than the axle, so what really is the purpose. The only time I had a problem was backing the trailer up a steep, grassy hill. The skeg hit and pushed the boat and bow stop. That was a mess, so I am very careful backing up.

On my Sylvan with a 150hp I'm sure it needs a transom saver, as the previous owner used one when I bought the boat. On my first launch, first experience with the boat and a transom saver, I snapped the thing like a twig. I loaded the boat and strapped it down and installed the transom saver, then noticed the boat was not winched up enough. Took the straps off to float the boat again but forgot the transom saver. Winched it to the bow stop and when I drove up the ramp it snapped. I replaced it with this thing that you could probably jack a house up with: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TTLV99W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 29, 2018)

jethro said:


> On my Starcraft with 25hp I do not use a transom saver. The skeg is higher than the axle, so what really is the purpose. The only time I had a problem was backing the trailer up a steep, grassy hill. The skeg hit and pushed the boat and bow stop. That was a mess, so I am very careful backing up.
> 
> On my Sylvan with a 150hp I'm sure it needs a transom saver, as the previous owner used one when I bought the boat. On my first launch, first experience with the boat and a transom saver, I snapped the thing like a twig. I loaded the boat and strapped it down and installed the transom saver, then noticed the boat was not winched up enough. Took the straps off to float the boat again but forgot the transom saver. Winched it to the bow stop and when I drove up the ramp it snapped. I replaced it with this thing that you could probably jack a house up with: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TTLV99W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Merc 25 handbook quote: IMPORTANT: Do not rely on the power trim/tilt system or tilt support lever to maintain proper ground clearance for
trailering. The outboard tilt support lever is not intended to support the outboard for trailering.

The skeg will be close to even with my rear ax [according to their schematic] with my mini jacker raising the engine 4.5 in. Im more concerned with the areas I have to 4x4 with the engine bouncing around without a TS. I got the one that mounts to the rear ax as I don't have a rear roller. Thx for your good info.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 29, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > On my Starcraft with 25hp I do not use a transom saver. The skeg is higher than the axle, so what really is the purpose. The only time I had a problem was backing the trailer up a steep, grassy hill. The skeg hit and pushed the boat and bow stop. That was a mess, so I am very careful backing up.
> ...



If you mount it to the axle the motor is going to bounce up and down every time the axle does. Best to attach it to the rear most frame cross member.


----------



## fyr4efect (Aug 30, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > jethro said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant, rear frame not rear axle. Corrected. The axle is a few ft forward of the rear frame. Anyway its installed. Now if I had a motor to attach it to.


----------

